
Nuclear Pedagogy - got-any-grapes
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2016/01/13/nuclear-pedagogy/
======
hprotagonist
followup to [https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2019/03/24/laws-of-the-
unive...](https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2019/03/24/laws-of-the-universe-and-
teaching/) \-- previously on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478384)

------
dclowd9901
This is some good blog. Incidentally, when I was in college, I took a
Philosophy 101 class which could be said to have degenerated into a logic
course, but all the same I really enjoyed it, as it taught me the basics of
reasoning, and was an unexpected foundation to my eventual work in software
engineering.

------
vibrolax
It's not so much "degeneration" as making sure the prerequisites are covered.
For many students, learning the use of "tools" like math and grammar is more
effective in the context of an application than for it's own sake. It's yak
shaving all the way down.

